# Once an indoor cat, always an indoor cat?



## Suriel (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello all, im sorry if this is in the wrong section or has been asked a thousand times before!

We live in a 2 bed flat with our 2 9 month old kittens, Moogle and Maw. 
They have been indoor cats so far because theres a massive main road outside the flat. 
Were moving next month into a new house and my other half wants to let the kitties out. 
Now ive heard that once a house cat, you shouldnt let them out because they cannot cope with it. 
Is this true? And can anyone link me to a document or something that i can show my other half, ive tried googling and i cant find anything.

Any help would be very much appriciated as i dont want to let them out to be honest, i fear for their safety.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

why does she want to let them out??


----------



## Suriel (Jan 22, 2010)

He lol
He thinks that the cats are missing out on some freedom.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

they are mising out on being squashed by a car,tortured by hoodies,or stolen i have 12 indoor cats,all happy and fine!i have a outdoor enclosure and shed where i rotate them,its a huge run with tree trunks,rope swings ect,and the shed is heatedyou can also get catproof fencng which is almost invisable,so kitties can have run of garden safelyat least you know they are safe,and you are not waiting for them to come home at night,and then feeling guilty because one night they dont.tell him to shut up and put up


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

Suriel said:


> Were moving next month into a new house and my other half wants to let the kitties out.
> Now ive heard that once a house cat, you shouldnt let them out because they cannot cope with it.


It depends on the cats, as long as you introduce them to the great outdoors gradually there is no reason why they shouldnt enjoy being outside. If you are moving house though, I probably wouldnt let them out for a few weeks at least, just to let them get used to their new indoor surroundings and settled, because they are likely to be a bit unsettled with a house move (Feliway diffusers can help with the settling in process)

Yes, there are dangers out there, but it really isnt as terrible as Shortbacknsides is suggesting, although cat proofing the garden is a good idea if you are worried about their safety. My 11 cats all go outside, always have and always will, they would be miserable if they couldnt go outside. They don't roam and I live in a very safe area anyway.


----------



## barbara2000 (Dec 18, 2009)

Indeed I wished we had kept ours indoors - now we have spend over 4,500 pounds for his repairs to which we have not been encouraged by the vet surgeon. We were lucky - he walks again but he ll never be as agile as he once was, and he lost his tail and developed diaphragmatic hernias in the process. He is still recovering 5 months later, after being operating on 4 times so far. I must admit I feared for his safety before this happened as I saw he took liking to the garden on the other side of the road instead of staying at the back of our side when there is green pathway and room for cats to play. All in all he was not outside as often as one may think he would like to. But once he stayed out for well over an hour I knew there was something wrong and I found him under a car in a horrendous state.
Please do not let you cat out if you live anywhere near road, its not worth it !
Btw what would be the best place for cat netting. I would not mind providing them with some sort of outside enclousure in the summer, though we only have a small yard at the back

Barbara


----------



## manickbarry (Jan 23, 2010)

I keep mine indoors for fear of anything nasty happening to him but I do spoil him rotten though and believe he is happy.


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

I was in a simlar situation to yourself. In my opinion cats prefer to have access to the outside but this does not necessarily mean a free run of the outside world! 

My first cats lived inside our flat near a main road for 2 years and were always happy and healthy. We moved to a new house in a village and backed on to fields. We took the decision to let our cats have a free run and access to a cat flap (gradually). I do think the cats are happier and more relaxed now but I was sure they were not unhappy before. If you can try to comprimise and build them an outdoor run or cat proof the garden this would be a great solution. One of the best things about cats going out was watching them interact with nature. They were all great to watch learning about leaves and rain, frogs and other "presents" they bring


----------



## klaney2009 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone .. can I just say that whilst going through various threads on this site I'm outstanded by the negative towards people that let cats out during the day and through the nights. I myself have two adult cats from kittens and have recently obtained a new kitten. Both my adult cats have been going outside over night from an early age, I have recently in the last week started to let the kitten out with the back door open so that she can get used to being outside. My male cat Felix tends to be more garden based although he does head over the back wall and Patch the female tends to go slightly further. Cats are natural roamers, they like to investigate. I'm knocking anyone's view on here in regards to keeping a cat indoors but I personally find it rather upsetting and cruel. In the summer my two adults are often found sunning themselves on the patio and of course I have to deal with the countless dead birds and mice they bring back from the garden/fields. Oh I live with a main road to the front and side of my house. I think personally its all down to the owners choice and the temperment of the cat. My older two cats don't wear collars as they continue to kick them off they are however microchipped. Cats will always come home if they are treated well and I'm not accusing anyone of missing treating there cats.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Much as I agree that it is the owners choice to do what they wish - you've come on a bit strong for a first post don't you think. So I am cruel because I keep my cats inside (or in the run) and don't allow them the freedom of the roads (v. busy), youths (v. aggressive) etc. I'm sorry that I upset you with my choices - but that is exactly what they are - *MY* choices and I'm entitled to them. I have pedigree birmans that a) are very unroadsavvy, b) a theft risk (people steal peds and sell them on) and c) entire breeding queens so I don't want the aggressive moggy down the road knocking them up. They are stimulated, loved, given the best diet and medical care. They want for nothing except the 'freedom' to go get killed, stolen, or tortured. They can watch the birds from their run or the window and the birds get to live. They can feel the breeze on their faces etc - but most of the time they ask to come back inside. They don't decimate the wildlife, poop in other peoles gardens, help themselves to other cats food in other people's houses (especially important as I feed mainly raw and don't want them eating dry), or cause traffic accidents.

By the way, welcome to the forum -- you caught me on a bad day - can you tell!


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

My cats are both indoors and always will be. I would love to make the garden cat proof when we move so they can go outdoors, but in a safe confined area of outdoors, where there are no roads or people that can be mean to them. Mine spend most of their day either on their cat tree or playing keep off the furniture with the dog. My kitties are very happy being indoors =]
x


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

spid said:


> Much as I agree that it is the owners choice to do what they wish - you've come on a bit strong for a first post don't you think. So I am cruel because I keep my cats inside (or in the run) and don't allow them the freedom of the roads (v. busy), youths (v. aggressive) etc. I'm sorry that I upset you with my choices - but that is exactly what they are - *MY* choices and I'm entitled to them. I have pedigree birmans that a) are very unroadsavvy, b) a theft risk (people steal peds and sell them on) and c) entire breeding queens so I don't want the aggressive moggy down the road knocking them up. They are stimulated, loved, given the best diet and medical care. They want for nothing except the 'freedom' to go get killed, stolen, or tortured. They can watch the birds from their run or the window and the birds get to live. They can feel the breeze on their faces etc - but most of the time they ask to come back inside. They don't decimate the wildlife, poop in other peoles gardens, help themselves to other cats food in other people's houses (especially important as I feed mainly raw and don't want them eating dry), or cause traffic accidents.


Here, here!

When I was a child and we kept cats they were always allowed to roam free out doors. 3 were knocked down by cars and 2 females got caught pregnant 

When I left home and got cats of my own I made the decision to keep them indoors. Not only does this prevent the heart ache I suffered when I was younger through losing kitties but as spid pointed out, as pedigrees my cats would be a prime target for theives.

It's down to personal choice at the end of the day but I certainly wouldn't condemn anyone as being 'cruel' either way.


----------



## klaney2009 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Spid .. Thank you for your comment. I guess I did catch you on a bad day and like I said in my post I'm not knocking ANYONE that keeps there cats in the home whether they are pedigree or not. Its all down to personal preference .. maybe you now feel how people like myself who let our cats out continually feel when mosts posts on here are on a negative with all doom and gloom. I was merely trying to point out that it is ok to let cats out to roam and 90% of the time they come back fine.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

klaney2009 said:


> Hi Spid .. Thank you for your comment. I guess I did catch you on a bad and like I said in my post I'm not knocking ANYONE that keeps there cats in the home whether they are pedigree or not. Its all down to personal preference .. maybe you now feel how people like myself who let are cats out continually feel when mosts posts on here are on a negative with all doom and gloom. I was merely trying to point out that it is ok to let cats out to roam and 90% of the time they come back fine.


Depends how willing you are to risk the 10% doesn't it? 
x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

klaney2009 said:


> I'm knocking anyone's view on here in regards to keeping a cat indoors but I personally find it rather upsetting and cruel.


this was the line that did it for me I'm afraid - i read it quickly and now I can see you've missed out the 'not' (as in 'I'm not knocking anyone's view . . . but . . .' but you also call us 'indoor cat' people cruel. Without knowing all circumstances in all cases you can't say it is cruel. Emotive language if often misinterpreted.

I actually DO have a cat (moggy - poorly housetrained at night) that does go out at night -- he goes and sits in the shed ALL night and then comes back in ASAP. His choice. 
He doesn't roam, doesn't get exercise, doesn't socilise, doesn't watch the wildlife, doesn't hunt. He's a boring fart!
AND I have never had a go at anyone for letting their cats out - so don't like the fact that you like the way you made me feel!
*maybe you now feel how people like myself who let are cats out continually feel when mosts posts on here are on a negative with all doom and gloom*

When my parents were living in the countryside they lived near a not too busy road (at the front) and the back backed onto miles and miles of fields and woodland - perfect cat country - year after year they lost two or more cats on that road -- average age of the cats was 1-2 years. In the end they gave up getting any more cats. I'll back off now - just please don't tar us all with the same brush - those who keep their cats in have their reasons and don't all shoot those who let their cats out and vica versa.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Indoor vs Outdoor, will always cause heated debates with people, as someone posted earlier it is up to the individual on their preference of outdoor or indoor cats, personally I like to keep mine indoors as there are so many unpleasant situations cats can and will get themselves into, there are also some cruel people out there in the big wide world. My cats have alot of stimulation through play, cat activity centres and I also allow fresh air to come in as I have cat screens up at my windows, they absolutely love this as they get to see the outside world, Birds etc and get fresh air at the same time. I don't think owners should be persecuted for keeping their cat indoors, we love our cats that much that we don't want them to come to harm or be harmed for that matter._


----------



## Bellini (Mar 30, 2009)

Millie goes out when we're home during the day but once it gets dark she's in.

This morning she made a run for it out the front door but luckily she came back in eventually.

All you can do is to make the back garden as cat friendly/safe as possible. Millie goes next door sometimes but she never goes far - thank God.

I couldn't have kept her in any longer than we did - she cried and cried to be let out.

I also don't agree with keeping birds in cages so there you go let the bird lovers chew on that one!!


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Our cats are mostly indoor at the moment but I like to let them out every now and then, they have a field next door and a relatively quiet neighbourhood, and there are a lot of cats around. I think it's more once an outdoor cat, you'll have problems convincing them to stay in...
I think it really depends on the cats.... and the area. If your cats have never been outdoors and you're moving to a flat in Penge, then it's probably best to keep them in. If you're in the country or a quiet cul de sac, or next to a wood, I think it's fine to let them have a little freedom. Ours go out for 5 mins and sometimes then I call them straight in - they do worry me of course but they look after each other and don't ever disappear for more than a few minutes - I guess cos they've been mostly indoor over winter. They pegged it out today and I called them in after 10 minutes, bribing them with biccies... I don't like them outside when it's windy because they get silly, "get the wind up their tails" as my mum puts it. 
I always keep them in at night - but once Harry got out of what must've been the top window in my daughter's upstairs window and was out all night bkess him. I woke up to his plaintive MAUW, MAUW, MAUW! at the front door...
So yeh just wait til you get to your new place and see how things go. They should really be kept in for 3 weeks anyway after moving so they settle and get used to the house... then you can see how you feel... as the weather improves maybe let them sit on the doorstep with you and have a little sniff around the garden, then get the treats out... one step at a time xxx


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi, have him read this!!

Indoor versus Outdoor

The following excerpt from an article can give some idea of our feelings which are echoed by experts and vets worldwide. Please read-------

''From first time kitten owners to seasoned cat companions, cat owners are divided whether or not cats should be allowed outdoors. Traditional beliefs that cats need freedom to roam are fading in the light of statistics that indicate the indoor cats have a longer life span and better health. Deciding whether or not a cat should be an indoors or outdoors animal is up to individual owners but the pros and cons provide substantial evidence toward indoor cats.

Statistics indicate that the life span of an indoor cat is much longer than an outdoor cat. On average, an indoor cat lives twelve years but some cats can live for as many as twenty years. In comparison, an outdoor cats life expectancy is less than five years.

The pros of keeping a cat indoors outnumber the cons of an indoor cat. Most are directly related to the health and safety of the cat.

The first valid reason to make a cat an indoor pet is traffic. Busy highways, roads, suburban streets and country lanes all present a life-threatening danger for cats. One accident can be fatal or cause serious injuries.

Indoor cats are not exposed to the host of poisons that many outdoors cats encounter. Pesticides, home garden products, car and motor products, discarded trash, spoiled foods, poisonous plants and intentional poisonings are among the poisoning dangers for cats that roam.

Danger of contracting an infectious disease rises for the outdoor cat. Many feline diseases including Feline Immunodeficiency Virus (FIV) and Feline Leukemia (FeLV) are transmitted from an infected cat to another. Cats who roam at will encounter other cats and can contract either of these fatal diseases. Free roaming cats often encounter problems with other cats in the area & abscesses as a result of a cat fight are ailment veterinarians see on a regular basis. These are painful to the cat & can cost up to several hundred pounds to fix. A host of other infectious diseases thrive in the outdoor environment and among cats that may not have been vaccinated. 

Parasites are another health issue for outdoor cats. Fleas are prevalent through the world and can be carriers for disease. Some diseases can be transmitted to cat owners. Ringworm (which is in fact a fungus, not a worm) is another disease that can adversely affect a cats health as well as pass to human members of the same household. While not deadly, ringworm can be quite hard to eradicate in the cat & prevention is better than cure.

Outdoor cats face other dangers. Dogs and foxes often prey on cats that wander into the wrong territory. Cruel and sadistic individuals sometimes kill defenseless cats for sport or pleasure. 

Neighbours who object to a roaming cat who may defecate or urinate in a flower bed or vegetable garden are another problem solved with indoor cats. Neighborhood spats often arise from issues involving cats  if a cat lives indoors, then the potential for neighbour trouble is diminished.

Traditional views that cats require the freedom to roam outdoors have few pros. The belief that indoor cats tend to be lazy and overweight is not true and can be combated with scheduled play times. Outdoor cat enthusiasts claim cats love the outdoors, which is often true, but the dangers outweigh the benefits. The same cat owners who promote the outdoors often insist that cats deserve their freedom. 

Such views, however, are outdated and outranked by most animal professionals. The majority of veterinarians believe cats should be indoor pets. So do members of most Humane Societies and animal protection societies. Dangers to an outdoor cat far outweigh any benefits and responsible cat owners are urged to do what is best for the cat.

Cat owners uncertain about keeping a pet indoors can give their cat the best of both worlds by offering outdoor experiences in controlled situations. Contrary to what most cat owners may think, it is possible to train a cat to a leash and harness. It is easier to train a kitten or young cat but all cats can be leash trained. This allows cats to be walked in the same manner as many dogs and offers outdoor exercise beneficial for both cat and owner.

Perhaps the best solution of all is a cat enclosure where cats can enjoy the outdoors in a safe environment. Many companies manufacture cat enclosures but cat owners can also create their own. A cat enclosure is simply an enclosed area that offers protection and keeps the cat from wandering away. An ideal cat enclosure will contain enough space to move, climbing options, and a resting area. A shady area is best so that the cat can enjoy fresh area even on the warmest days. Every cat enclosure should be covered with material that cant be breached by the cat. Nylon mesh and chicken wire are two of the most inexpensive, effective options. ''


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I too can pick up on 'insulting' comments, SPID. Anybody can in this debate.

It depends on your environment, your ability to cope if something happens to your cat, and a risk assessment.



> I don't think owners should be persecuted for keeping their cat indoors, we love our cats that much that we don't want them to come to harm or be harmed for that matter.


This probably wasn't meant the way that it can be read. Those that let their cats outdoors don't 'love' them as much as those that keep them indoors. Nonsense!

I sometimes wonder if part of keeping a cat indoors (other than an active queen or a breed that is bred for 'indoors' i.e. ragdolls) is because the human cannot cope with the resulting trauma.

I could say that cats are natural hunters and that their true environment is the outside; that generations of cats have learnt to adapt to the risks and those that don't perish thus ensuring the ongoing survival and adaption of the species...........


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I must admit my cats [with the exception of one] are all indoor cats. But then I do have persians and a ragdoll who don't cope with the outside at all. When we are at home and the weather is ok I let them into our enclosed garden but they are quite precious [and the slightest bit of cold/rain/noise etc] and they want in. They would be hopeless with cars. The wedgie kittens haven't been out yet and given they are great climbers I am dreading them getting out of the garden and will probably have to take some measures to wedgie proof it.

Ginger the moggie goes out and I worry a lot about him due to his heart murmur and all the other risks he faces. He was a stray who adopted us and lived rough in the garden before being accepted by our stroppy ragdoll. I wouldn't try and make him an indoor cat though. If the weather is really bad when we leave for work he stays indoors as there is no cat flap and luckily he is not adverse to the odd indoor day.


----------



## yorkshireblonde (Feb 8, 2010)

It does seem a controversial issue indoor or outdoor. Having just got my first cat I too am wondering this.
I have 2 dogs who go outside several times each day, and Standley is getting more and more interested in following them. However he will definitely be an indoor cat until he is castrated and for several weeks afterwards. I would prefer he was an indoor cat, but I may let him out with the dogs as long as he is only out with them!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:
_I don't think owners should be persecuted for keeping their cat indoors, we love our cats that much that we don't want them to come to harm or be harmed for that matter. _

This probably wasn't meant the way that it can be read. Those that let their cats outdoors don't 'love' them as much as those that keep them indoors. Nonsense!

_You have read my comment all wrong! I feel that indoor cat owners are persecuted for keeping their cats indoors, we don't want our cats to come to any harm and so we feel it is better to have them stay inside, we shouldn't be ridiculed because people feel that we are depriving our cats of going outside, that's our choice. I didn't say that they are loved less or more than outdoor cats (your putting words into my mouth!)_


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would never let a cat outside. My friend lives in a quiet area pretty much the middle of nowhere she's had one cat for 9 years now who basically turns up once a month, 2 that have been hit by cars, 1 thats vanished altogether presumably dead and one killed by a fox. Would I expose a cat to that? No. They don't need to go outside and I would put a safe run in the garden even if I just had plain moggies.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My cat was indoors for the first 5 years of her life after we lost a cat to the road. Then an outside stray came along, he moved in, but didn't want to be fully indoors. It wasn't working having one cat indoors and one who was allowed out, so we decided she could go out. She has become such a nice cat since! She asks to go out, and asks to come in. We live in the middle of no where. Granted, we are taking a risk, however she is happy, and I don't feel she would have any life if she were inside all the time now. She doesn't even go out all that often, usually only when we go out, and she never ventures further than our garden or the field in front of it.

Also, for the first 5 years of her life she suffered alopecia. Since she was allowed outside, her fur has grown back


----------



## cupcake20 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,I had my cat Maisy indoors for 6 years but then had to rehome her with my friends mum when I got pregnant (maisy was a bit tempremental and I didn't trust her round the new baby) she has access to the garden at her new home and is always out and about apparantly, so I wouldn't worry. Most cats have an instinct to roam outside (depending on the breed).


----------



## MissMel (Jan 8, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing Suriel.

We have a 4 year old tonkinese, and this weekend we are moving to a house with a garden. I would prefer her to be an outdoor cat as it would wear her out a bit more (and allow us to actually sleep!), she'd be less bored, and if she took to it, it would eliminate the stinky poos we find in her tray! She is very curious about open windows!

Has anyone got any tips on introducing an indoor cat to an outdoor life? I've read lots of different things and people quoting statistics about indoor vs. outdoor life expectancy but I've always had outdoor cats. I was thinking keep her indoors for a few weeks after we move then on a nice day open the back door and perhaps go and sit in the garden and then maybe (if she doesn't come out herself) bring her out with me. What do you think? If she freaks out I'll let her go back in, but I think it's worth a go. I'm just a bit worried about her freaking out and then running in the opposite direction to the door and getting lost. But I think she's quite an intelligent cat.


----------

